# Dulce



## MELANIE (Jul 4, 2005)

Just seeing if this works and if it does I'll move on to signatues! LOL


----------



## MELANIE (Jul 4, 2005)

OK so I can't post a pic it's too big. Any tips on how to shrink a photo?
Thanks


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I host my pics at imagecave.com - its free then all you need is the "EZCODE" of the pic and your pics will coem up normal size - hope this helps if not email me your pic and I will host it for you :wave:


----------



## MELANIE (Jul 4, 2005)

*Thanks*

I'll try that


----------



## MELANIE (Jul 4, 2005)

*That's a cool site*

Where do I put the EZ code? In the body of my message or in my profile somewhere?









OH cool it worked.....You are the best.
Now how do I get her in a signature?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh, lovely baby, ............pink and bling and a chihuahua all in one picture


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

she is sooo adorable!how old?what does she weigh?and i love her name!


----------



## MELANIE (Jul 4, 2005)

*Thank You*

She is 11 weeks now. She weighs 2 lbs.
Dulce means sweet in Spanish and she sure is as sweet as can be. I hope she stays that way!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

that is a gorgeous name,its nice when they have a meaning.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That is the most adorable pic!! I love pink on a chi!! lol


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what a wonderful pic! you can totally see how sweet she is  love the name by the way.


----------



## MELANIE (Jul 4, 2005)

*Thanks*

It was so hard to find a pretty name that wasn't too common and that meant something. I wanted her name to be something with Spanish/Mexican meaning. She's Dulce Lupita or Dulce Lu or Dulce Doodles LOL which has no meaning just is silly.
I also liked Pilar alot but no one else in my family did. Pita was close in the running but at least I got part of it in her middle name.
I love her 
Here is a pic of my Cocker Spaniel JD. He's 10 and still handsome.
She is so mean to him. I hope they get along someday. He basically takes her nipping him. He's not fresh at all.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what a nice looking cocker!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Shes lovely , i love her name and her coller is gorgeous , so bling ! X :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww they are both gorgeous glad I could help  

As for a siggy if you have one already made save it too your imagecave and put the EZCODE in the signature section in your profile, if you dont have one you can request one too be made for you in the siggy and graphics section on the forum :wave:


----------



## MELANIE (Jul 4, 2005)

*Thanks Again*

No I don't have one so I'll have to request one. Once I get it I now know what to do with it.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What a really beautiful pic and so is Dulce. Jd is a lovely fella too.


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

pretty baby


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She is so precious and your cocker is pretty too


----------



## MELANIE (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank You all. I luv my pups.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Great photo she is stunning!


----------



## saintschamp10 (Jul 17, 2005)

aw she is sooo cute and the cooker isn't that bad eather :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg what a stunning chi :shock: 

kisses nat


----------

